# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > طلبات الزبونات >  سؤال بخصوص الخطابة ام سعود

## h_xyx

السلام عليكم 
شحالكم حبيباتي
بغيت اسأل عن الخطابة ام سعود اللي في الشارجة قد احد تعامل معاها او سمع عنها ان ثقة ؟؟ 
و اذا عندكم ارقام خطابات لا تبخلون علي 
جزاكم الله خير

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

مساعدة 
لمحبين المحاشي 
فديتكم وين اقدر احصل مكينة آلة عين جمل رقمها... 
الشارقة-دبي-ابوظبي-راس الخيمة 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه 
دلكة سودانيه 
عرض منتجاتكم 
دريول عربي جامعي من نوع خاص مواليد السعوديه 
عروض للخياطه

----------


## h_xyx

ماشاء الله 30 مشاهدة ومافي رد الله يجزاكم خير

----------


## فدوة العامرية

السلام عليج اختي 
الخطابة ام سعود ممكن تكون يديدة سيري عند خطابة تكون عندها خبرة وجديمة وايد ولها سمعتها شرات ام محمد عندها رسوم لكن بسيطة لموضوع زواج لكن شغلها عدل ونظيف واهم شي الضمير مب يبلعن البيزات وتييبلج حد تتطلقي على طول انا شفت رقمها في المنتدى ورمستها حرمة طيبة وسالت عنها وطلعت معروفة وايد في كل الدولة .
مب كل من استوت خطابة تعرف شغلها عدل .ونتي عقلج براسج

- - - Updated - - -

السلام عليج اختي 
الخطابة ام سعود ممكن تكون يديدة سيري عند خطابة تكون عندها خبرة وجديمة وايد ولها سمعتها شرات ام محمد عندها رسوم لكن بسيطة لموضوع زواج لكن شغلها عدل ونظيف واهم شي الضمير مب يبلعن البيزات وتييبلج حد تتطلقي على طول انا شفت رقمها في المنتدى ورمستها حرمة طيبة وسالت عنها وطلعت معروفة وايد في كل الدولة .
مب كل من استوت خطابة تعرف شغلها عدل .ونتي عقلج براسج

----------


## ليمونه الامارات وبس

هلا اختي ما أنصحج بالخطابة ام سعود

----------


## ليمونه الامارات وبس

انا الي اعرفه ان الناس ما يلجؤون للخطابة الحين خصوصا ان الحكومة فتحت مكاتب في ابوظبي علشان اتزوج الناس بس ما اعرف شو اسم هالمكاتب

----------


## umali22

هلا خطابه ثقه 0507462500 ام سعيد

----------


## h_xyx

مشكورين و الله يعطيكم العافية

----------


## حصوص12

المكاتب هذي يديدة وماعندهم ناس وبيزاتج ما تقدري تحاسبيهم عليها عكس الخطابات عندهم خبرة سنين والخطاب على طول عندهم ..تعاملي ويا حرمة عندها ضمير

----------

